# 3 hours from a bamboo table to a bottle top



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

in the shop I bought this









it went through this















banded to test it






and this









all in about 3 hours, note that I'am lazy, almost no tools and bad hand crafter, this is my third slingshot made myself LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job, Arturo. It is a "Fat Bottom Girl" in Pickle Fork Land. :king:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice job, Arturo. It is a "Fat Bottom Girl" in Pickle Fork Land. :king:


Thanks DH ... it's so basic, only a bit rounded, it shoots very well, surprised ! ... anyway a comment from you means so much being what I am (or not) making slingshots LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet brother she turned out great


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, good job!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good job using a bamboo cutting board.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Arturo!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> sweet brother she turned out great


Thanks bigron, it's modest but shoots great !



e~shot said:


> Cool, good job!


Thanks Irfhan, I am a beginner, easy enough for my skills



Deltaboy1984 said:


> Good job using a bamboo cutting board.


 Thanks, some shapes of Brandon Chalices inspired me to decide the shape

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks TF, I will give some rounds to the cards with it this weekend LOL! who knows?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Arturo!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

That is a quite thick bamboo! I need to walk around the shops more often.

Thanks for the inspiration Arturo! And for the video, always a pleasure watching you shoot :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

I had considered picking up a bamboo cutting board, but now I know I need to pick one up. Nice design Arturo, thanks for the inspiration. About as simple as you can get.

I loved it when you said "It's Fantastic" in the video! Made me chuckle.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You are a well rounded slingshot enthusiast, Art!

Great to see you still making videos and adding the making of slingshots is great too!

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great bamboo slinger Arturo! Wonderful shape


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Great bamboo slinger Arturo! Wonderful shape


thanks Brandon, to be fair I had in mind your chalices ... I will wake up from my laziness and start crafting some simple cuts (few hand tools), I have a question for experts, bamboo likes to suck water/moisture so I need to do a final coating, thinking in CA Super-Glue or Beeswax-turpentine recipe from Q: but I am worry adding solvent that could delaminate it ? really don't know ...

here is the final shape, added a bit more waist and rounded fork tips to allow more canting















Cheers


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> You are a well rounded slingshot enthusiast, Art!
> 
> Great to see you still making videos and adding the making of slingshots is great too!
> 
> LGD


Nice to see you again my friend ! this is a new skill I will try to develop, making slingshots LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

NaturalACE said:


> I had considered picking up a bamboo cutting board, but now I know I need to pick one up. Nice design Arturo, thanks for the inspiration. About as simple as you can get.
> 
> I loved it when you said "It's Fantastic" in the video! Made me chuckle.


thanks mate, this boards are extremely strong in one direction, but 90° may be weak, for this PFS seems OK, so I would not recommend this boards to cut wide thin forks ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good job, Arturo! I have made several frames from bamboo cutting board, and I think it is excellent material.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very good job, Arturo! I have made several frames from bamboo cutting board, and I think it is excellent material.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles, I was fortunate to remind your Boo-Shooters when I saw that board ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

FINISHED ! very happy !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

welcome to the world of slingshot makers.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Lovely work and finished!!! Great shot!!!

-Leo


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice in bamboo, i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

That is a gorgeous slingshot! Why is it that everything to a slingshot enthusiast looks like material for a slingshot, ammo or a target? :what:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot, Arturito. Beautiful finish on your bamboo PFS.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one my first was a bamboo shouter and it`s a pain to sand it but it`s a really nice material i like it a lot

cheers


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks guys, modest but effective shooters ... it seems that I am falling in love with bamboo, today a second cut "unsymmetrical" specially suited for my sideways style ... born hungry from the very first shot ... pleased ... unfortunately the board had a plastic dowel inside I've didn't noticed so the fork gap ended to 20 mm but it can fit powerful bands















Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Like to work with bamboo.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice work !


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

thank you so much guys for your comments, all nice and supportive for a beginner, at least I can make simple board frames without carving, 2nd step is gluing an additional layer to add more ergonomics ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice work and finish! You never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely shooters, great job.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy chulo Señor , el grosor del Bambu es perfecto , por aquí solo encuentro tablas más finas o más gruesas rellenas de cartón , estoy deseando encontrar algo de ese grosor .

Excelente Arturito :wave:


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

love your work arturito


----------

